# hunting in Grant county



## steph_n_darrin

PLEASE HELP!!! I moved here over the winter from Nebraska and do not know where or when to start looking for morels in this area. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## rosiertroop

Hunt only on your own property. It is illegal and extreamly rude to trespass on other peoples property. The parks are usually picked out within a day.


----------



## sweats71

go to your local chamber of commerce, or dnr station and ask for a map of public land.. buy a plat book if you really want to learn the are and who owns where... then ask for permission to hunt the land you want too...


----------



## steph_n_darrin

Thank You, I got permission to hunt on someone else's property with them. Is it too early to try this week after the thunderstorms? We are forecast to get rain/storms Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## leonlafever

I live in Jay county, straight east of Grant... It will probably be another 2 weeks before they pop up. I have my own woods and I usually find them the 3rd and 4th week of April. Last year, I didn't find any, because it was too dry, but the year before, I found over 400. You might want to start doing your rain dance.


----------



## leonlafever

As for 'where' to look, I have a creek and they love to grow on the ridgelines of the high banks. Also around apple trees.


----------



## kellyc

Welcome to Grant County Steph n Darrin. I moved here from Michigan 3 years ago. It's a little tougher to find the mushrooms here than where I came from but they are out there. There is plenty of state land around the reservoirs and I think we all know they don't grow in one day and don't get picked in one day either! I don't expect to see them for a few weeks, either, but this warm weather is sure putting me in the mood to hunt! Good luck!


----------

